# Kaywoodie pipes



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Just saw some nice Kaywoodie's on ebay and very well priced. Just wanted to know if anybody has some experience with kaywoodie's and what they though about them. Also How old are they. Thank you.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

talk to millow, hes a kaywoodie nut


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Posted in another Kaywoodie thread.

I'd look for one in decent / NIB condition. Practical, affordable pipes with a fair to very good reputation, especially in that price range.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Scott M said:


> Posted in another Kaywoodie thread.
> 
> I'd look for one in decent / NIB condition. Practical, affordable pipes with a fair to very good reputation, especially in that price range.


Thanks Scott M for that thread link and for the links you posted on that thread. That was very helpful!

This kaywoodie looks nice, but im afraid the price on that one will probably go to high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-1938-KAYWOO...Z9314852476QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

sfumato1002 said:


> Thanks Scott M for that thread link and for the links you posted on that thread. That was very helpful!
> 
> This kaywoodie looks nice, but im afraid the price on that one will probably go to high.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-1938-KAYWOO...Z9314852476QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'm sure that one will because it's so old.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a few vintage Kaywoodies (estate) pipes I bought off ebay. The most unique feature of the KW's is the "stinger". A drinkless metal probe that screws into metal threads in the bowl. Other than frequent stem alignment issues and loose fit on well used pipes, they are a quality lower-end pipe. The really nice ones tend to go pretty high on ebay. Kaywoodies are still manufactured today but I don't know if they are U.S. made any longer.
:2


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Hi Guys! I'm new here, but have been a pipe smoker for about 7 years. Some of you may be familar with me from other pipe smoking bulletin boards. I stumbled upon this thread while doing a google search. I didn't even know this bulletin board existed.

The Kaywoodie brand is alive and well; in fact more healthy than it has been in years. The pipes are still made in the USA, in Hudson Valley, NY. I have a small collection of old Kaywoodies, all pre-WWII. I think you will find many who believe that the old Kaywoodies exceeded the quality of the Dunhill pipes of that era. The briar Kaywoodie used was excellent, as was the quality of the vulcanite they used.

Personally, I don't get along well with the "stinger" in old Kaywoodies. I have sold most of my "collectible" Kaywoodies, as I didn't have the heart to chop the stinger off of pipes of collectible quality. The Kaywoodies I own now are mostly emasculated ones I bought cheap on eBay. By todays standards most of these old Kaywoodies are small, but I like them for that reason. Sometimes a guy just doesn't have time for a long smoke.

Current Kaywoodies come in a couple of "levels." The cheaper ones are machine made utilitarian smokers, but nothing special. If I were going to spend $25 on a pipe, I'd buy an estate Kaywoodie, not a new one. But, the higher grades of Kaywoodies are hand made, and are absolutely excellent. A fellow named Bill Feurbach (sp?) makes them.

If I may be so bold, here is a link to a historical compendium of Kaywoodies on another pipe smoking website. The Compendium is still a work in progress, but there is some good stuff here: http://www.grayfoxonline.com/compendium.html

Since I _have_ been so bold, I'll go all the way and provide a link to a very good site selling Kaywoodie pipes. The owner of the site, Mike Norton, is a class guy, and has recently opened a pipe and cigar store in Rockbridge, MO. If you would choose to buy a pipe from him, I assure you he will treat you right. http://www.grayfoxonline.com/kaywoodie.html The "Sterling" series is a particularly good value for the money.

If I have over-stepped the bounds of this website by posting a commercial link, I would kindly ask the moderators to please edit my post accordingly.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hey blackdog! Welcome to C.S!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

welcome to CS, blackdog.
feel free to pass on any links to sites, as we even have a stickied topic for that very reason. it's not a boundary here.
but if you are a retailer, then you'd have to post things for sale in the "retailer section". if you're just a smoker and are passing on great links you've come across over the years - go for it, we'll sponge your knowledge.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I have several KW's I bought on eBay, some old, some older. Every one is a good smoker. I'm fond of their larger sizes and think they are a great value as long as you (as with any pre-smoked pipe) check them out carefully before you buy.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome Blackdog...always room for one more member...good post.:u


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

THank you for the links!!! I was able to date my new old stock Filter Plus to between 1956 and 1959 since those were the only made then. Plus my fine line is over 30 years old. Both have never been smoked and were new old stock from a local B&M.


----------

